
Memepool is back, after 4yr hiatus - akg
http://memepool.com/
======
joshu
Fun facts: memepool predates MySQL, RSS and the word "blog".

It uses a series of flat files as the data store. I wrote my own in-memory
database that I wrote.

------
joshu
Ha. I only posted on a dare. The app in the article was written by my
coworker.

~~~
mdanger
Darn - I was hoping this meant that it was coming back. I think that one of my
earliest non-game memories of the Internet is reading through the memepool
archives.

~~~
joshu
I would love to reboot it, but I can't come up with anything that isn't
delicious (as it was) and reddit on one end, and BoingBoing on the other.

~~~
gt384u
I think you give your own creation too little credit. I would have never found
Peanuts by Bukowski without you, and that was worth all my internets. I never
saw it on reddit, never saw it on slashdot, never saw it on digg.

Anyway, thank you for running memepool as long as you did and keeping it up
for others to enjoy. I used to love Lowbrow around when you were actively
posting and I'd be curious to re-read through their archives archives, but
they're gone from what I can tell.

~~~
alaskamiller
Kinda ring true, Peanuts by Bukowski didn't surface on those sites but I ended
up seeing it on Tumblr a few years back.

Interesting how good content ripple through the online communities.

------
Metapony
Oh, this is awesome. I still have been typing in the url from time to time.
Now if only Jorn Barger would drop the bad google products and continue the
old-school robotwisdom...

~~~
method
I've been checking Memepool every eight months. You deserve the Internet Award
or something. Truly.

------
emmelaich
I used to go to memepool every week for about a year before I finally gave up.
I think the author underestimated how much people loved it.

~~~
joshu
it turns out that writing is hard and i always had other projects taking over.

------
quadtodfodder
Sometime instaed of typing "reddit" my hand still types "memepool". Today was
such a day! imagine my shock!

~~~
rout39574
Same here. Reflex meme[tab], and then "What? No guy in elevator story?"

------
archenemy
serendipity: a few hours ago i was thinking 'i miss memepool' and ended up in
metafilter instead.

------
kprobst
Wow, I remember reading memepool as a complement to the content that Slashdot
used to feature.

------
quadtodfodder
So what _did_ happen to memepool anyway? You guys just got tired of it?

------
miratom
Disappointed to see that it is just a plug for someone's toy app, rather than
something genuinely interesting or weird.

~~~
joshu
The app was actually pretty great.

